

The Next Big Thing In Music? Apps That Read Your Mind - onuryavuz
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3025991/the-next-big-thing-in-music-apps-that-read-your-mind

======
njay005
There are some apps that predict your mood according to the time of the day.
Are we becoming so monotonous and predictable?

